# scientists discover antibody that 'neutralizes' virus that causes coronavirus



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.foxnews.com/health/university-pittsburgh-antibody-neutralizes-coronavirus

https://www.pittwire.pitt.edu/news/pitt-scientists-discover-tiny-antibody-component-highly-effective-preventing-and-treating-sars


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Once it's neutralised I'll come out of my hole as all others will.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

It just amazes me how resilient the human race is when challenged like we are now...

Things are certainly serious with this virus but look at the way medical professionals and even university students are tackling this situation from every possible angle!

They first reported that it would be years before a vaccine is available and now there appears to be 7 global vaccines in the final stages of phase 3 study...and then this report about a discovery of an antibody that may even stop the virus before you even get it...amazing what can be accomplished when we put our minds together!

A little bit of positive news goes a long way in this screwed up world...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I hope everyone is following this story and thanks to Hey_Joe for finding it and posting it...perhaps the end is very near!

This morning when I woke up, this exact same story was on the news at Fox News and again on CNN and when I opened my mobile phone this morning, it was on my Google News Alerts...and at least a minimum of 7 different stories about it on the internet...

I flipped through the cable channels and found it on every major news agency in Europe and beyond...seems the entire world is interested in this breakthrough...

The experts are saying that the most cost effective way to stop any viral disease, (such as COVID19), is with a vaccine! But his new breakthrough is *NOT* a vaccine but what makes it so remarkable and promising is that EVERYONE is verifying the original findings to be absolutely true and confirmed!

This new antibody and subsequent medicine called *Ab8* is apparently so remarkable and effective and has been confirmed by multiple studies in various universities and medical institutions around the world:

University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine
University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill
University of Texas Medical Branch at Galveston
University of British Columbia 
University of Saskatchewan
Johns Hopkins University
and more...

The most exciting news about this antibody discovery...(for those who do not have a degree in molecular biology or cellular chemistry)...this antibody has been shown to tackle two vital areas of concern with only ONE treatment...(1)...it has been shown to effectively stop the virus in its tracks for those who already have the disease...(2)...it can effectively stop people from contracting the disease for those people who do not have the virus but are the most susceptible to get it such as the elderly, immune compromised individuals and health care workers or front liners!

Two birds with one stone type of scenario...and the best part...the newly discovered antibody is so incredibly small and DOES NOT attach itself to any known human cell tissue...which means that it will have absolutely NO side effects. Drugs can potentially have side effects because they may interfere with some cell tissue functions and create future problems...both mild to severe...BUT if this new antibody does not attach itself to any human cell tissue, it cannot interfere with that cell structures function and thereby NOT have ANY side effects of any kind!

Plus they have confirmed that the drug Ab8 can be administered as an injection, a pill or inhaled, so extremely easy to provide a variety of dosage options for use.

The only downside that I can see at this point in time is that it seems too good to be true...but so far multiple universities and medical facilities all around the world are confirming with 100% accuracy the initial findings and EVERYONE seems to be very excited about this!

Lets all hope for good news that the end may soon be near and things just might return to normal once again!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the update CC, sounds good and hopefully comes to fruition,,,,,, for me though it probably means crawling out of my Hobbit hole sooner than expected,,,,, have been enjoying being a lazy so and so for the last 6 months.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah...I think we have all become a little lazy under the circumstances...I have been trying to walk every day and started scuba diving again since the beaches and dive sites opened up here...

Trying to gear up and prepare for a somewhat normal world again soon!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't find The Pitt Sept 15, 2pm press briefing link yet. Perhaps it was postponed?

The current vaccine status scenario is bizarre. 

Three Sept 15, 2020 articles

Chinese CDC director - Large-scale coronavirus vaccination not necessary in China
https://www.foxnews.com/health/large-scale-coronavirus-vaccination-not-necessary-in-china-official-says

chief biosafety expert at the Chinese Centre for Disease Control told state broadcaster CCTV that a vaccine would be available to the general public "around November or December."
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/world/755706/china-says-covid-19-vaccine-could-be-ready-for-public-by-november/story/

No coronavirus vaccine for entire world until 2024... at best: CEO of producer
https://www.foxbusiness.com/healthcare/no-coronavirus-vaccine-for-entire-world-until-2024-at-best-ceo-of-producer


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Update;


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

A Swedish company announced a while ago at 27 july they started phaze 3 test of a vaccine. 
(Phaze 3 =The last step if it succeed before apply for approval to be used by the public. In phaze 3 half of the rather big the test group don't get any real meds without knowing who get what, the closest handlers don't know neither.)
They claim they have succeeded in phaze 1 and 2. 

There are more such companies in the world. A Russuan company claim they are ready allready. That seem doubtful for me by so fast by proper tests take long time. 
Left to see if any succeed or if covid19 mutate to fast to be stoped by vaccine.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Why can't I find any mention of this on BBC or Skynews hmmmmm???


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have never seen a science issue so politicized. Add in all the hype of people claiming to have cures or prevention's or charms to ward off the virus and you get the situation we have now.

Sooner or later science will muddle through all the data and we will have not only a vaccine, but a cure and will get testing and tracking systems in place to control any possible outbreaks.

Now the best thing we can do is wear the masks and practice social distancing and good sanitation practices.

We are now 6 months into the lockdowns here, we are about 9 months since the first occurrences of teh virus were noted. The science has come a long way fast on this, my guess is that we are about half way through it but if we open up and try to return to normal too soon that we will discover that we have not seen the worst of it.

Third quarter 2021 to get back to normalcy.


----------

